# Would uber call my insurance company if I am involve in a non-fault accident?



## Mariecast (Apr 1, 2018)

I had a passenger in my car when another uber driver hit the right side of my car , my car is drivable but it needs to get a lot of work done I don’t know if it’s going to be totaled, my question is would uber call my insurance company and tell them I was driving for them ? I know insurances company’s cancel the policy right away if they find out you are driving for uber, I’m so scared my car is financed and I don’t know if uber it’s gonna pay for my car or other driver insurances company, I need an advice thanks


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

First of all, Ignore anything "Taxi Tony" tells you on this forum. ***** hates all Uber drivers and all he says is just bs scaring you to either stop driving for Uber or buy expensive rideshare insurances.

Second, If you dont tell Uber about the accident and you tell your rider to keep his fking mouth shut (be creative and persuasive if you have to), How is Uber going to find out? I hope you didnt drive with the stupid trade dress on and have the at-fault driver reporting you.

Third, while most insurance companies might deny you coverage, They dont always cancel your policy. Don't take a few extreme examples for absolute certainty. Although I can understand we have Tony to thanks for that.

You will be fine, Its not your fault and other party's insurance will take care of you. Keep your insurance and Uber out of this, Deny everything they accuse if you have to.


----------



## Mariecast (Apr 1, 2018)

I already reported to uber because I have passengers in my car, but I don’t know if the other driver is going to tell my insurance company or uber is going to call my insurance company and tell them what happened. Would uber call?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mariecast said:


> I already reported to uber because I have passengers in my car, but I don't know if the other driver is going to tell my insurance company or uber is going to call my insurance company and tell them what happened. Would uber call?


No, Uber is not going to call your insurance company to inform them that you are driving for Uber.

That does not mean however that your insurance company will not find out about it some other way.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It's up to your insurance carrier to decide if you're insurable or not under their policy. They will be able to find out if you or your vehicle(s) had/has/have any insurance claims filed or involved in any at-fault or no-fault accident reported to the police.


----------

